# Looking for Mcintosh MC431m manual.



## atrian (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone have the manual for the Mcintosh Mc431m ??? 

the rated power is 100 x 4 at 4 ohms. But i dont know the power when i bridge the the channels. 400 x 2 at 4 ohms ???? or 200 x 2 at 4 ohms????


thanks.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

200 x 2


----------



## jrtostain (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello, I've a copy of MC431M owner's Manual if you want,my email is [email protected] contact me for that,it's free.
JR


----------

